# ping avec plusieurs interfaces



## Membre supprimé 2 (22 Janvier 2002)

l'option -I de la commande ping est-elle bien implantée sur X????

je n'arrive pas à faire cette commande:

ping -I 10.10.1.1 10.10.1.60

cad pinger l'adresse 10.10.1.60 a partir de mon interface réseau possedant l'adresse 10.10.1.1 (j'ai 2 interfaces réseau sur la meme carte ethernet).


----------



## Pierre Bouvier (22 Janvier 2002)

comment peux tu avoir deux interfaces réseau sur la même carte ethernet ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (23 Janvier 2002)

C'est facile, amuse toi avec les préférences réseau:
Afficher-&gt;ports de reseau actifs....

puis sous le terminal tu peux taper "ifconfig -a" pour voir toutes tes configs réseau....


----------



## maczeage (23 Janvier 2002)

c est pas "-I" c est "-l"


----------



## maczeage (23 Janvier 2002)

et d ailleurs pierre a raison , j avais lu un peu vite ton post .

deux adresse ip sur une eth , c est impossible

montre voir ton ifconfig -a ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (23 Janvier 2002)

[localhost:/etc] root# ifconfig -a
lo0: flags=8049&lt;UP,LOOPBACK,RUNNING,MULTICAST&gt; mtu 16384
        inet 127.0.0.1 netmask 0xff000000 
en0: flags=8863&lt;UP,BROADCAST,b6,RUNNING,SIMPLEX,MULTICAST&gt; mtu 1500
        inet 192.168.2.47 netmask 0xffffff00 broadcast 192.168.2.255
        inet 10.10.2.3 netmask 0xffffff00 broadcast 10.10.2.255
        inet 10.10.3.4 netmask 0xffffff00 broadcast 10.10.3.255
        ether 00:05:02:d3:36:8d 
        media: autoselect (10baseT/UTP &lt;half-duplex&gt; ) status: active
        supported media: none autoselect 10baseT/UTP &lt;half-duplex&gt; 10baseT/UTP &lt;full-duplex&gt; 100baseTX &lt;half-duplex&gt; 100baseTX &lt;full-duplex&gt;
[localhost:/etc] root# 

Bon c'est plusieurs adresses Ip sur la meme interface si tu preferes....

Bon merci pour le -l (la faute à man ping.....)


----------



## Pierre Bouvier (23 Janvier 2002)

certes mais il n'y en a qu'une qui est active


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (23 Janvier 2002)

Non les 3 à la fois!


----------



## maczeage (23 Janvier 2002)

explique moi ca

si je t envoie une requete Tcp sur ton en0 , elle arrive ou ????


----------



## [MGZ]Toine (23 Janvier 2002)

EUh pourquoi moi j'arrive à avoir deux adresses en même temps, et on peut communiquer avec les deux en même temps.

J'ia mon adresse Internet qui passe sur ma carte réseau, et un accès au réseau local qui passe sur la même carte en réseau, et je fait les deux en même temps....


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (23 Janvier 2002)

Si tu envoies une requete TCP sur en0, elle arrive sur les 3 interfaces IP, lesquelles répondent... (Attention au masque de sous réseau)
PAr exemple le serveur Apache répond sur les 3 adresses...

pour info ce poste est relié à un Hub sur lequel transitent les données de 4 sous réseaux indépendants.

Pour revenir a ma question initiale, l'option "-l" ne correspond pas à ce que je demande, a savoir l'option "-I" documentée dans le "man ping"!


----------

